# Other Pets > Horses >  Got a new saddle!

## SlitherinSisters

I'm so excited and wanted to share with my equine enthusiast friends  :Smile:  

My mom and fiance worked together to get this dropped off at my front door!!!! Sorry it's a cell pic

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-08-2013)

----------


## dragonboy4578

Looks good!!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-21-2012)

----------


## slithering house

love it i have a saddle that has giraff print on it

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-21-2012)

----------


## AndrewGeibel

Nice. I can't wait to have a horse.

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-21-2012)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> love it i have a saddle that has giraff print on it


I saw some giraffe ones and they are pretty awesome! I'm a zebra fiend, zebra purse, zebra phone, zebra shoes, zebra shirts, zebra nail kit, zebra bathroom, everything zebra  :Smile: 




> Nice. I can't wait to have a horse.


Thank you! I am very lucky, I don't take it for granted any day. Horses are amazing!

----------


## wolfy-hound

hahahahahaha....

I would totally have bought that back when I had horses. And all my friends would have been appalled. 

I always wanted a Australian saddle, but never got the chance to pick one up before I was out of horses. Still have the urge to buy one, even though I've got no horses to put it on. LOL.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Lol my friends say I have a problem. 

Aussie saddles are pretty nice. A friend of ours runs a trail riding place with clydes and that is the only kind of saddle he will buy. They are pretty dang comfy even after 4+ hours on a clyde. I wouldn't mind picking one up some day if I found a good deal. We just have so many saddles right now it would be silly to buy another. 7 saddles for 4 horses, 4 of the saddles are mine and I only own one of the horses....

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk

----------


## SnowShredder

My gf is thinking of getting this saddle but in all black, how do you like it now that you've spent some time on it? How does it fit onto your horse?
Also, this will be our first time buying a synthetic saddle, with the suede. How has it been lasting you?

----------


## Neal

Very nice design. I don't know anything about horses but at least you'll have a unique saddle  :Razz:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> My gf is thinking of getting this saddle but in all black, how do you like it now that you've spent some time on it? How does it fit onto your horse?
> Also, this will be our first time buying a synthetic saddle, with the suede. How has it been lasting you?


I love it! This is my 4th synthetic saddle, they all still work, I just buy saddles like I buy shoes. To be honest I don't even know if it has a brand name on it, but I really like it. I use it as my every day saddle. Synthetics fit my horse really well, she's very small/slender. The longest I've rode in the saddle has been 6 hours, and I've done that several times. It gets uncomfortable by the 5th hour, but it's not unbearable. 

I prefer synthetic because it cuts down the weight she has to carry. I've come to be a synthetic lover, although, I do miss the smell/sound of a leather saddle! I ride rain or shine, snow or wind so I prefer a cheaper saddle that won't get ruined/stained in the rain. I do have some leather saddles, but I like fun saddles, this one is definitely flashy! :Smile: 

I've had a Wintec for 8 years, that is one of my favorite saddles to date. That saddle has been soaking wet many times, stepped on by horses, and rolled on and it still works/rides great! I also have a pink 'ostrich leather' and black synthetic saddle by Tahoe Texas Lights. It does get uncomfortable after an hour or two. 





> Very nice design. I don't know anything about horses but at least you'll have a unique saddle


Lol, I do love it! It's very unique! It's really fun to run barrels/poles with all her zebra gear  :Smile:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

This was from last month. They had a costume contest after barrels/poles. She was a 'paint by numbers'  :Smile:  (for the non-hoese folk, she is a paint, like a pied bp). 




Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SnowShredder

> I love it! This is my 4th synthetic saddle, they all still work, I just buy saddles like I buy shoes. To be honest I don't even know if it has a brand name on it, but I really like it. I use it as my every day saddle. Synthetics fit my horse really well, she's very small/slender. The longest I've rode in the saddle has been 6 hours, and I've done that several times. It gets uncomfortable by the 5th hour, but it's not unbearable. 
> 
> I prefer synthetic because it cuts down the weight she has to carry. I've come to be a synthetic lover, although, I do miss the smell/sound of a leather saddle! I ride rain or shine, snow or wind so I prefer a cheaper saddle that won't get ruined/stained in the rain. I do have some leather saddles, but I like fun saddles, this one is definitely flashy!
> 
> I've had a Wintec for 8 years, that is one of my favorite saddles to date. That saddle has been soaking wet many times, stepped on by horses, and rolled on and it still works/rides great! I also have a pink 'ostrich leather' and black synthetic saddle by Tahoe Texas Lights. It does get uncomfortable after an hour or two. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Thank you for your response! It was very helpful and I passed on what you said and the pictures. We'll be picking up a synthetic saddle this week, after sitting on one in person we both love em. And have only heard good things like what you said. Thanks again! And I love all your threads/pictures, gorgeous horses


No problem! Like I said, I really like synthetic, and I hate to admit it, but I do ride in shorts from time to time and leather against sweaty skin hurts really bad! There are a lot of horse people out there that hate synthetics. They are cheap saddles, I'll give them that, but I don't keep saddles for years and years, I change them out all the time. I have a few right now that I ride every now and again just because they are fun to ride in. 

I just picked up this plantation saddle at our local horse auction for $20 which is a fraction of what it's worth. It's an amazing saddle.

----------

